# Club Nintendo 2011-2012 Prizes



## geenlung (Jul 1, 2011)

https://club.nintendo.com/2011-elite-gift.do







I knew I should've gone for the figure >.<

*Topic should say 2011-2012. Mods please fix. Thanks!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 1, 2011)

Pins?  Unless I get teleported to Shibuya and get a timer on my hand, I don't want 'em.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd love to get my hands on those pins! Even though I wouldn't actually use them, they're a nice collector's item, imo.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 1, 2011)

They should really let Platinum members get both...But I got the pins, anyway.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Pins?  Unless I get teleported to Shibuya and get a timer on my hand, I don't want 'em.


There nothing wrong the pins, nice collection item. If sealed, not opening. 

You could always sale them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 1, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure Nintendo collectors will want REAL rare items, not a bunch of cheap pins that tons of Club Nintendo guys can get.

Club Nintendo has always offered pretty lame rewards. I don't buy enough (well, any) of their games at this point to get enough points to get anything decent. I've since given up hope.


----------



## klim28 (Jul 1, 2011)

Drools... needs to be in the US naw!


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Jul 1, 2011)

its zelda's anniversary... i expected a zelda figurine to come out a least.

i got the pins, but im a bit disappointed


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 1, 2011)

© nintendo

-.-


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 1, 2011)

The last Nintendo think I registered was my DSi- since then I haven't bought anything, meaning I'm not good enough for anything they offer. Even though I've been registered since 2002 or somewhere near there.


----------



## pistone (Jul 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Pins?  Unless I get teleported to Shibuya and get a timer on my hand, I don't want 'em.


get them before that happens ....after that every sek is important !!!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 1, 2011)

And we here in the UK get precisely...DICK. We don't have the Gold/Platinum system. We just have Star Points which we can trade in for stuff that takes months to arrive. Seriously, my Mario Hat DS case is taking an age.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 1, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> And we here in the UK get precisely...DICK. We don't have the Gold/Platinum system. We just have Star Points which we can trade in for stuff that takes months to arrive. Seriously, my Mario Hat DS case is taking an age.



I got mine in about a weak. Most of the stuff on there is crap though, who want's wallpapers and ringtones!??


----------



## Forstride (Jul 1, 2011)

Ordered mine.  They look pretty neat, except for the giant Â Nintendo at the bottom of EVERY one.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 1, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ordered the Mario Hat DS case because I was saving up for the actual wearable hat (the 4000 point one) but just as I got enough points they suddenly stopped offering them. Wankers. Even emailed them asking when they'd get more in and got a reply, the TLR version of which is basically 'fucked if I know'. I ordered it over a month ago and there's no sign of it. It says it can take up to 8 weeks but for fuck sake. Why does it take this long?

And I agree, most of the stuff on there is absolute diahhrea. We can get ringtones and wallpapers from Google, thanks. The towels and fans and stuff are OK but the majority of it is worthless. The only thing that's always on there that I'd be interested in is the Link statue, which is 15,000 stars. I'd have to buy 15 Wiis for the sake of a tiny statue which breaks easily (the guys at my local GAME store had one...until Epona tried a flying leap off the desk and died on impact). It's a rip off. And the only game on there is Mario Tennis for the GBA? Get with the times, Nintendo. Nobody will pay 5000 stars for a game that old.

For those international viewers, to put this in perspective, we get 250 stars per 3DS game, 750 for a 3DS console, 1000 for a Wii, and 50 per survey. It'll take a LONG time to get that statue.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 1, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> And we here in the UK get precisely...DICK. We don't have the Gold/Platinum system. We just have Star Points which we can trade in for stuff that takes months to arrive. Seriously, my Mario Hat DS case is taking an age.


Australia's is worse, we only have like 10 things in our shop and no gold/platinum system either.  They also started releasing point cards with games 1 year before you could redeem them.


----------



## 6HyPeR9 (Jul 1, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> And we here in the UK get precisely...DICK. We don't have the Gold/Platinum system. We just have Star Points which we can trade in for stuff that takes months to arrive. Seriously, my Mario Hat DS case is taking an age.



I just looked at Club UK's list of rewards and holy shit, you guys have more rewards than us and better rewards as well.


----------



## Aeladya (Jul 1, 2011)

I actually am starting to believe that all Platinum/Gold rewards will be Mario only. I was really hoping for Zelda, but whatever...


----------



## Goli (Jul 1, 2011)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we get... nothing, because Club Nintendo still isn't supported here.
:>
And that's why I've given most of my codes to other people.


----------



## lordrand11 (Jul 1, 2011)

geenlung said:
			
		

> I knew I should've gone for the figure >.<
> 
> *Topic should say 2011-2012. Mods please fix. Thanks!



I'm so glad I got my figure last year. These prizes look like they suck. I also got the Mario Party playing cards.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 1, 2011)

I only have 2500 stars or so :[


----------



## Maplemage (Jul 1, 2011)

Hardly any worthy prizes in Australia's the only thing that catches the eye is the Game and Watch Collection.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 1, 2011)

I got the pins, hopefully they'll be worth something someday


----------



## tlyee61 (Jul 1, 2011)

I gawt teh pinz gaiz!


----------



## markehmus (Jul 1, 2011)

geezus?? pins!!!... well i grabbed them too.... but i think we need kool rewards like japan gets ... i ordered 1 of these to fill the void: 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Club-Nintendo-Wii-Snes-...=item5644bf6504

it would be nice to have a new controler made each year for platnium members from each nintendo sytem , 


thank you nintendo for thinking of the guys who purchase merchandise, just like a little change in rewards


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 1, 2011)

Pins are pretty cheap to make, a set like these could be made by anyone.
I mean how hard could it be for anyone to download the sprites, reference the pins to match colours, print the high resolution images and take them to someone to recreate?


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 1, 2011)

AWESOME! Turns out my Elite status from 2 years ago is still eligible for rewards the years after (I didn't have to miss that Mario statue last year lol)! Nice. I love pins, and so do (literally) all my friends and my sister. This is a cool gift, but I agree -- WHY WE NO GET SNES WII CONTROLLER?


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 1, 2011)

...pins? Really? Ugh, I know we shouldn't be complaining on a _free_ thing, but atleast I hoped for something like past years. Now I'm not sure if I should get the pins or the calendar...


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jul 1, 2011)

Eh, I wanted the calendar anyways.  Good thing I got the figure last year though.


----------



## awssk8er (Jul 1, 2011)

I was trying to get Platinum just for this, but just missed it.

What a joke. Pins? I'm not even mad that I couldn't get it.

I'm not gonna use the calendars either...


----------



## Izzy011 (Jul 1, 2011)

I got to platinum.....FOR THIS!


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 1, 2011)

Thinking about it, the actual puzzle-box is very nice, it's the choice of "tokens" that they contain that are less appealing.

Something other than pin badges for the 25 items kept in the box would've been much nicer.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 1, 2011)

Not too excited for pins but it's better than nothing.
The box looks pretty nice.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 1, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> I was trying to get Platinum just for this, but just missed it.
> 
> What a joke. Pins? I'm not even mad that I couldn't get it.
> 
> I'm not gonna use the calendars either...



You can give your prize to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




STOP complaining guys. This ALSO gives you permanent Platinum status; You get EEACH YEAR's reward from now on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... or would you rather get no free stuff at all? See? Be happy.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 1, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man. I feel bad for you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The hat was a free gift here in the states for Platinum members... 4000 points is a lot for it lol. Your point system is a lot more brutal than ours...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> STOP complaining guys. This ALSO gives you *permanent Platinum status*; You get EEACH YEAR's reward from now on.


Wait, what?


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 1, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. I was surprised too. I got Platinum two years ago; I have been on Platinum each year since (without having to redo codes each year). Is this normal? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.gamefaqs.com/wii/930752-nintend...wers?qid=161932

Apparently not... well... strange. I am not complaining!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Oh man. I feel bad for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I hate the most about it, is that the stars expire in just one year. I had to purchase _something_ this month because otherwise I would've lost 1.850 stars, just to get an email today that they added new stuff which I liked a lot more. :/ You also can't keep the cards forever, because they too will expire after about 2 years (unless they changed that). Is it the same in the US?


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 1, 2011)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. >_> We can keep coins as long as we want; none of the stuff ever expires. I feel bad for you guys.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Takeshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... in "My coins" it says something about expiring...


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh I just checked and I actually have 4450 stars.

I could get one of these DS game card cases for 2500 stars. 





It holds 12 cards. But I don't know if 3DS cards fit as well..


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 1, 2011)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Oh I just checked and I actually have 4450 stars.
> 
> I could get one of these DS game card cases for 2500 stars.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't recommend them, I have a similar mario hat case for my DSi/3DS and the insides are just the hollow shape of the hat, nothing more.
I can't imagine these game cases have anything inside for holding individual games properly. Save your points.


----------



## syko5150 (Jul 1, 2011)

Neither reward is that great, but I don't know which one to get. I have platinum status, but idk if I want pins or a calendar. Both seem pretty useless to me, but I want to get one of them regardless.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jul 1, 2011)

Getting the pins. Might as well add to my other club nintendo stuff.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 1, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> And we here in the UK get precisely...DICK. .



you summed it up pretty well, nintendo europe stars catalogue is a complete joke, who wants a silly kirby frisbee for 2,500 stars?  i have 2,500 stars but there is no way i would buy a frisbee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only decent stuff there is the playing cards and those japanese cards, the more decent stuff like the statues cost 6k jesus! you need to buy at least 20+ titles to even get near to 6k! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had more stars but they were deleted by nintendo.


----------



## ninditsu (Jul 1, 2011)

haha for me, calendar is better.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, I got my Pins.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Texte en français ci-dessous
> 
> Hello ,
> 
> ...




I call doing an unboxing vid.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone who doesn't want the pins want to sell them to me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like putting pins on my backpack!


----------



## klim28 (Jul 2, 2011)

edit.

love the pins anyway


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 2, 2011)

Meh, I didn't know what to expect but this seems pretty nice, though I really could have used a calender too.  
Confirmation say it ships before December 31,2011?  I certainly hope I won't have to wait that long, I will definitely have forgotten this by then.  

Also, I recently redeemed the Hanafuda cards and I just want to say those things are incredibly tiny.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 2, 2011)

the reversible pouch rocks! Its pretty big and doesn't feel cheap.


----------



## Seaking (Jul 2, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> the reversible pouch rocks! Its pretty big and doesn't feel cheap.


i got the same thing, in blue. i really like the thing and can use it to clean the screen if i want


----------



## tlyee61 (Jul 2, 2011)

6HyPeR9 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+9001


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 2, 2011)

Seaking said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also got the blue one today in fact. Its great bigger than I thought it would be and even fits my 3DS with the crystal case on. I had just enough points to get thanks to me registering the 3DS, OoT, and doing a survey. Now I only have enough for two screensavers,


----------



## Devin (Jul 2, 2011)

The pins look pretty cool. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 2, 2011)

I have but one thing to say.....SLAM ON!
ok, not really but cool pins none the less.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd like to get that messenger bag, but I'd need to register a crap load of stuff to get it...


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Jul 2, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> I'd like to get that messenger bag, but I'd need to register a crap load of stuff to get it...



just a warning but that bag is really thin

i have it and im afraid it might break if i put something really heavy.

i havent actually used it, but i guess it will work for like small laptops and stuff like that

i suggest saving up for those posters, they look great

and it really doesnt take that long to get a lot of coins, if anything ask your friends for codes, i have 2 each of a 3ds and a dsi


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 2, 2011)

L_o_N_e_R said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it´s pretty thin, but it´s durable. I´ve put heavy books inside it plenty of times and honestly I just throw in my bed when I arrive home and it doesn't seem like breaking yet... 

Recently, I just ordered ythe blue bag DS-carrier thing. I hope it´s as good as they say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I´m stil unsure on the pins and calendar. I won´t be using the pins, but they look pretty good... On the other hand, the calendar could come in handy sometimes, I think...


----------



## iFish (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm getting tired of getting calendars. I have them on my desk and never even look at them. Useless.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jul 2, 2011)

6HyPeR9 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah man IDK y they r complaining about when they have a lot more and better rewards than us

After all I did to get Platinum....PINS? really Nintendo?  ugh Dont have other choice, the calendar wont have any use and is just for 1 year so I got the pins but I was expecting something better but....oh well


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Jul 2, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> L_o_N_e_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like i said, never used it, its on a display thing along with the rest of my club nintendo stuff... which is pretty small, just the plat mario hat, zelda posters, the wii straps, and a red pouch

idk.. if i have any spare points, i might just get another one to use lol


from what i heard the pouch is decent, its a bit on the big side ( iirc it can hold a kindle)


@ifish, get the pins, buy the calendar on ebay


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 2, 2011)

I would like to get hands on those pins


----------



## Izzy011 (Jul 2, 2011)

The only thing I would consider getting would be the Mario & Zelda posters, and the reversible pouch. All the other stuff looks pointless


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh... Wow. If only I could get one of the prizes.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 2, 2011)

Got the calendars, but I wanted the pins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And now this idea comes to me that I should have traded with another temper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well.


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 2, 2011)

I got the Pins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Once I get it. It goes with Metroid Prime Trilogy


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 2, 2011)

Israel011 said:
			
		

> The only thing I would consider getting would be the Mario & Zelda posters, and the reversible pouch. All the other stuff looks pointless


Got the zelda posters, getting the pouch and these bombastic pins. U jelly?
FUCKING LOVE ME SOME PINS.


----------



## tlyee61 (Jul 2, 2011)

Got teh pins, blue reversible pouch, 2 screensavers (only had 20 coins left), and a tote bag 4 a friend


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## DeMoN (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah the pouch is ridiculously big as it's designed to fit the DSi XL.  I wish there was a smaller version, I don't need all the extra bulk in my pocket.


----------



## Izzy011 (Jul 3, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Israel011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the pins, the mario posters, and i'm getting the pouch


----------



## gblock247 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll be getting two sets (have Platinum on two accounts). Gotta love getting codes from people who work at game stores/rental places. I usually end up buying my calendar for under $10 off of eBay (got last years for $9 shipped), looking to do the same this year.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 4, 2011)

WOW Japan sure gets better prizes than our shit.


----------



## m3rox (Jul 4, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> You could always* sale* them.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(spinal_cord @ Jul 1 2011, 03:59 PM) I got mine in about a *weak*. Most of the stuff on there is crap though, who want's wallpapers and ringtones!??









Anyway, I completely spaced this.  Ordered the pins (who needs a calendar?).


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 4, 2011)

Got the pins! I say, they look nice. I just wish that the reward was a bit... better. Like the statue from last year maybe.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 4, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sale is in bold because?

Anyway, I think the pins are alright gift.

I know the error, just meant was it necessary?


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 4, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Sale is in bold because?
> 
> Anyway, I think the pins are alright gift.


I think it was a grammar issue (You could sell them). Not sale them.


----------



## m3rox (Jul 4, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, pretty obvious.  This is elementary school stuff.


----------



## Ron457x2 (Jul 4, 2011)

I just want the Toad pin just because its flippin you the bird


----------



## Snailface (Nov 4, 2011)

Update:
Mario shoe laces 2pk 300 coins (lol)
Classic Mario T-Shirt 550 coins

price up for Mario & Zelda posters and Giant AR card (on Dec 1st)
50 and 100 coin increase respectively


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 4, 2011)

machomuu said:


> Pins?  Unless I get teleported to Shibuya and get a timer on my hand, I don't want 'em.



You're complaining... it's free.


----------



## Centrix (Nov 4, 2011)

lol I'm still waiting on my pins which I ordered like months ago!!! lol


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 4, 2011)

Why can't Nintendo sell useful stuff like they do on Club Nintendo Japan. The shirt looks kinda cool though.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 4, 2011)

spinal_cord said:


> QUOTE(Blaze163 @ Jul 1 2011, 03:56 PM)
> And we here in the UK get precisely...DICK. We don't have the Gold/Platinum system. We just have Star Points which we can trade in for stuff that takes months to arrive. Seriously, my Mario Hat DS case is taking an age.
> 
> I got mine in about a weak. Most of the stuff on there is crap though, who want's wallpapers and ringtones!??


Agree - come on 'Club Nintendo UK' - catch up with our US cousins...... I WANT THOSE PINS


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Nov 4, 2011)

Blaze163 said:


> QUOTE(spinal_cord @ Jul 1 2011, 03:59 PM)
> 
> QUOTE(Blaze163 @ Jul 1 2011, 03:56 PM)
> And we here in the UK get precisely...DICK. We don't have the Gold/Platinum system. We just have Star Points which we can trade in for stuff that takes months to arrive. Seriously, my Mario Hat DS case is taking an age.
> ...


You're luck you even get Link Statues and Mario Hats.

We only got the Mario Hat for a platinum reward. We can't even get it from Club Nintendo anymore.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 4, 2011)

Centrix said:


> lol I'm still waiting on my pins which I ordered like months ago!!! lol


Same.  I actually completely forgot until I saw someone bumped this.  Kind of sad (On Nintendo's part) how someone else got there's in July, and some people haven't even gotten them yet.


----------



## patz (Nov 25, 2011)

Let's hope next year isn't pins but something cool like T-shirt, messenger bag, pouch, etc.


----------

